# Listed US address for expat return - help



## CA5243 (7 mo ago)

Hi all

I just started filing form 1116 instead of 2555.

In past years I have used my US address at the top of the 1040 (for purposes of receiving mail) and been able to provide my foreign address on 2555.

But this year I only filed 1116 and still used my US address at the top of the 1040. So I've just realized, about an hour after filing, that my foreign address is not listed anywhere on the return??

This seems like a problem. If it is, what do I do? Change my address with the IRS? Can I amend a very recently filed return without attracting the ire of the IRS?

I also am from a 'sticky state' so have to file state taxes and it requires me to say I am a 'resident' there in order to do so...which is also why I've always used my US address on the 1040. 

Appreciate any help!!


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@CA5243 -- As far as federal taxes, you have nothing to worry about. Many expats use a U.S. address to file their income taxes. There was a tax court case, must be over 40 year ago, where the IRS challenged the address issue. The IRS lost the case, so it's recognized in "case law," that it's completely acceptable for expats to use a U.S. address for filing taxes. I, myself have lived overseas, for a good part of my life, filing both the 2555 and 1116, and was only questioned about it once, where I responded with my overseas address and that was the end of it. That was about 30 years ago.

You can always use IRS form 8822 to change your address: https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f8822.pdf . No need to amend you return, just use the new address going forward. I use a FL mail forwarding service myself (I used to use WA, but they have enacted restrictions, of late.) Just an aside, all states (except NV) have an information sharing agreement with the IRS. 

If you can, I'd endeavor to extricate yourself from your "sticky state." If you can by changing your domicile to your new overseas location or to a no income tax state -- FL is probably the most popular. You can file a part year return, with your old state (using your new address.) Then you should be "off the hook" in the future. Cheers, 255


----------



## CA5243 (7 mo ago)

@255 thank you for the reassurance! 

I’ll consider trying to change my domicile - that’s a good suggestion and seems very worth it to not have to mess with state returns every year.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The advice I give is use the address where you want correspondence from the IRS to be sent.

That in a nutshell is all that the address is used for.

You can either use Form 8822 now, or simply change your address when you get round to doing your 2022 return.

You add your address on Form 2555 as a way of showing that you are eligible to file that form - if you don't have a foreign address then you are unlikely to meeet either the physical presence or bona fide residency test. That is all it is used for


----------

